# Mythical beasts...



## soliloquy (Feb 28, 2011)

thought i'd start a thread about mythical or extinct beasts, or beasts we thought went extinct, but still some how managed to find today.

be serious here.

what are your favorite mythical/legendary creatures. any evidence of them existing? etc...


just to start this off, heres a video of the beast of dartmoor. they did an experiment on it, and thye came to a conclusion that this creature is not a type of dog, nor a hog. the closest animal that came to this was a lion, but even a lion seemed way to weak and slow in comparison to this. and there aren't any black lions out in the existence, let alone in great britian, in the wild....or at least not that we know of. 

so this is some weird cat that is built for immense speed and power:


----------



## GalacticDeath (Feb 28, 2011)

The chupacabras is real. I seen it.


----------



## MFB (Feb 28, 2011)

I've always been drawn to any of the Greek mythological creatures, and for a while I wanted to become a teacher about them since they all have a cool story to them and are pretty interesting; but alas, I found out that required not only a degree in Teaching, but also in History AND Latin as well, so I said fuck it.


----------



## xMaNgOxKusHx (Feb 28, 2011)

Black Lion?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 28, 2011)

There have been reports of black lions, as well as black tigers and even blue tigers.


----------



## Daemoniac (Feb 28, 2011)

I was always a fan of Griffins (and to a slightly lesser extent Hippogriffs). There were some dragon & Wyvern designs and stories I loved, but mostly the Griffin...


----------



## stryker1800 (Feb 28, 2011)

Jaberwocky's....I honestly don't know anything about them, but they look cool as hell.


----------



## BrainArt (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm huge into Cryptozoology, but don't really have a favorite cryptid. Though, I've got family out in New Jersey and have visited them, they live near where there have been sightings of the Jersey Devil.

All cryptids fascinate me to some extent, more or less.


----------



## Mettle209 (Feb 28, 2011)

I am Hmong American and many many Hmong Americans believe in the existence of these short (4-5 years old child size) hairy/furry (long hair from the head to the ground) human llike creature (no not monkeys or apes or orangutan) with a cat like face and vertical oriented eyes. They are also believed to snatch the living right before the moment of death and replacing the body with a proxy from either the corpse of a deer or antelope. Hmong Americans also believe that these creatures love to play "sit on the chicken and use it as a swing." These creatures' favorite food seems to be crabs since many eye witness accounts usually places them on the bank of a river searching for crabs under rocks and logs. If you do happen to meet or know a Hmong American, feel free to ask them about (this is not the right spelling) "Pall-Xown-g." Trsut me, you will hear some great storeis and eye witness accounts.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 28, 2011)

Cryptozoology is awesome. Lots of animals thought previously extincy or myths have been proven otherwise, the most well known being the giant and colossal squids, thought to be the animals mistaken for the infaous Kraken.

The goblin shark is an ancient species of shark thought to be extinct, until corpses started turning up across the world. It was only recently caught alive on film for the first time.









Coelocanths are the last remaining species of an order of fish that are a missing link between fish and tetrapods. They have remained unchanged for almost 360 million years, and were thought to have died out with the dinosaurs until being rediscovered. They grow up to 6 feet long.


----------



## Guitarmiester (Feb 28, 2011)

BrainArt said:


> I'm huge into Cryptozoology, but don't really have a favorite cryptid. Though, I've got family out in New Jersey and have visited them, they live near where there have been sightings of the Jersey Devil.
> 
> All cryptids fascinate me to some extent, more or less.



I live right around the corner from the supposed house the Jersey Devil was born in. I'm not so sure I believe there really is a Jersey Devil, but it does make you think when the Jersey Devil is said to be from the Leeds family and the family that lives in this house around the corner is the Leeds. They have "No Trespassing" signs up all over their property, which isn't surprising.


----------



## soliloquy (Feb 28, 2011)

oh, another favorite of mine has to be MEGALADON!!!!





its weird, my fascination with strange creatures usually peeks around exam time when i have to concentrate on studies...instead i'm on wikipedia or other sites searching for more random things...

the colossal squid is brilliant as well. i'm really interested in just how smart they actually are. i was watching a video of this camera that was attached on a squid, only for other squids to rip the shit out of that squid with a camera...perhaps to hide their secret coven...?


----------



## Dead Undead (Mar 1, 2011)

*CTHULHU*




Bad as f**k.

Basically anything from H.P. Lovecraft.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 1, 2011)

Seven years ago this thread would've been filled with shitty Liger jokes.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 1, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> oh, another favorite of mine has to be MEGALADON!!!!



Was gonna post this. Megalodons are awesome.

Megalodon might be quite a cool band name actually...


----------



## MFB (Mar 1, 2011)

Hate to break it to you, but it probably already IS one


----------



## Randy (Mar 1, 2011)

Megalodon sounds like what Megatron's 'Beast Wars' adaptation should've been named/


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Mar 1, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> There have been reports of black lions, as well as black tigers and even blue tigers.



I'm probably the only one that got super excited at the thought of this


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 1, 2011)

Adam Of Angels said:


> I'm probably the only one that got super excited at the thought of this


 
Then do I ever have the felted black light painting for you!


----------



## liamh (Mar 1, 2011)

Randy said:


> Megalodon sounds like what Megatron's 'Beast Wars' adaptation should've been named/


 DUDE! Beast Wars was sick..Thought I was the only one who ever watched it


----------



## Tree (Mar 1, 2011)

liamh said:


> DUDE! Beast Wars was sick..Thought I was the only one who ever watched it



I have a butt load of the action figures in my garage


----------



## liamh (Mar 1, 2011)

Did you have Waspinator?
He was awesome.


----------



## Randy (Mar 1, 2011)

Blackarachnia


----------



## Xaios (Mar 1, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


>



Fucking metal.


----------



## DVRP (Mar 1, 2011)

I whole heartedly love this thread haha


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 1, 2011)

MFB said:


> Hate to break it to you, but it probably already IS one



It's also the title of a song by Mastodon. 

CySquatch anyone?


----------



## DevinShidaker (Mar 1, 2011)

This has made it to page two without any mention of Mothman? Come on!


----------



## heavy7-665 (Mar 1, 2011)

liamh said:


> DUDE! Beast Wars was sick..Thought I was the only one who ever watched it



Dinobot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and +1 on Mothman.


----------



## Explorer (Mar 1, 2011)

I always thought it was cool that someone was breeding these...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 1, 2011)

Mothman is fucking awesome. So much wierd shit surrounding that story.

This is a giant oriental salamander. They attack people.


----------



## heavy7-665 (Mar 1, 2011)

Explorer said:


> I always thought it was cool that someone was breeding these...



....................................................... what did they do to that Unicorn?


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 1, 2011)

The Giant Oriental Salamander will haunt my dreams.


----------



## heavy7-665 (Mar 1, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Mothman is fucking awesome. So much wierd shit surrounding that story.
> 
> This is a giant oriental salamander. They attack people.



:fearsobs:


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 1, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Mothman is fucking awesome. So much wierd shit surrounding that story.
> 
> This is a giant oriental salamander. They attack people.





That is one bad mofo of an animal there...


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Mar 1, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> There have been reports of black lions, as well as black tigers and even blue tigers.



Black lions and tigers are possible when genetic mutation are considered, but blue tigers are an impossibility. A blue tiger in the wild would not survive long enough to spread its astronomically improbable mutation.


I read about evolutionary biology constantly and some of these creatures could exist while others are obviously purely myth. On the inside, I hope there are awesome creatures waiting to be discovered that are beyond our wildest dreams. But I must steal a Sagan quote here: "Extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence". Nothing short of a clearly recognizable carcass or a living specimen will suffice.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 1, 2011)

Goliath frog, largest frog in the world


----------



## Xaios (Mar 1, 2011)

You want big?






Blue Whale skeleton.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 1, 2011)

Whales are just overkill.


----------



## sahaal (Mar 1, 2011)

Dead Undead said:


> *CTHULHU*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




HELL YES. Love me some Lovecraft, Dagon ftw


----------



## McKay (Mar 2, 2011)

That's a Dartmoor pony you idiot. They roam around the place constantly.

/lived on Dartmoor for years


----------



## leandroab (Mar 2, 2011)

Why did I read "Mythical Breasts" ??


----------



## heavy7-665 (Mar 2, 2011)

Tasmanian Tiger










McKay said:


> That's a Dartmoor pony you idiot. They roam around the place constantly.
> 
> /lived on Dartmoor for years



Cool down man. This isn't a place to fight or argue. We are here to share our interest on the subject.


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 2, 2011)

McKay said:


> That's a Dartmoor pony you idiot. They roam around the place constantly.
> 
> /lived on Dartmoor for years



nope, thats no pony. they did a comparison of a pony running by, and the pony is taller, slower, heavier in the top region, has different hair style, different strength, different profile completely. 

and they have discovered roars of cats in the woods at night, but never saw any of them in person. england doesn't have any large cats out in the open....


----------



## heavy7-665 (Mar 2, 2011)

Archelon.


----------



## Randy (Mar 2, 2011)

So it was essentially kinda like a turtle?


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Mar 2, 2011)

Randy said:


> So it was essentially kinda like a turtle?



Except that it will fucking kill you and your goons.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Mar 2, 2011)

envenomedcky said:


> This has made it to page two without any mention of Mothman? Come on!



I swear to you that my friends and I saw it one night.. or at least I have no idea what it was. It swooped down from the side of the highway and flew up over the the car. Its wing span was wider than the windshield.. no joke. Further up the road, there was a massive fire with about 12 fire trucks gathered to put it out, and we had to turn around and go home.


----------



## Randy (Mar 2, 2011)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Except that it will fucking kill you and your goons.


----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 2, 2011)

Tah-DAH! (Jazz hands?)


----------



## Randy (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## soliloquy (Mar 2, 2011)

McKay said:


> That's a Dartmoor pony you idiot. They roam around the place constantly.
> 
> /lived on Dartmoor for years




here you go. they debunk the pony, a dog, a boar, and even a lion.
Fact or Faked: Paranormal Files - Beast of Dartmoor Season: 1 - Video


however, there have been other pictures of this really hairy dog that was also considered the dartmoor beast...however, that dog was only pictured, and it didn't fit the profile of the beast from the video what so ever. 

also, immature name calling isn't necessary.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 2, 2011)

Giant weta cricket


----------



## Meatbucket (Mar 2, 2011)

That is one awesome cricket that I wish to feed to my tarantula so it can grow to enormous proportions as well.

Also Minotaurs.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 2, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Giant weta cricket



I'm gone kill it!!!


----------



## Explorer (Mar 2, 2011)

heavy7-665 said:


> Archelon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fixed.

-----

I thought I had stated specifically that there was a company breeding these unicorns, not that it was some wild creature. I can understand the confusion since I didn't specifically spell out the...

Oh, wait. I did.

I like that I'm an idiot because I didn't include the kinds of warning labels like McDonald's uses on their hot coffee, but advising reading comprehension instead. *laugh*


----------



## -42- (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## heavy7-665 (Mar 2, 2011)

Explorer said:


> Fixed.
> 
> -----
> 
> ...



I think they are pretty sweet lol


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 2, 2011)

heavy7-665 said:


> Tasmanian Tiger



 

Tassy Tigers aren't mythical... Just extinct...


----------



## heavy7-665 (Mar 2, 2011)

Daemoniac said:


> Tassy Tigers aren't mythical... Just extinct...



This is about Mythical, extinct, thought to be extinct, ect


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 2, 2011)

Fucking cynical and an unfair representation of true cryptozoology.


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 2, 2011)

Ah yeah, misread the first line of the thread  

Hi-five for me!


----------



## Philligan (Mar 2, 2011)

They thought this shark was extinct until one surfaced in Japan to die.



Also, I'm currently looking for the video, but I was watching a video about the Loch Ness Monster, and these guys were trying to prove that *it* was plesiosaurs coming into the lake through underground tunnels leading to the ocean. They were taking sonar readings of the lake; sometimes they showed things in the lake, sometimes nothing came up. A couple times, they got a large blob/animal and two smaller ones, and argued that it was a plesiosaur and two offspring.

I really hope that's true, living dinosaurs are BAMFs.


----------



## heavy7-665 (Mar 2, 2011)

Philligan said:


> They thought this shark was extinct until one surfaced in Japan to die.




Dude I would shit my wetsuit if I saw that swimming toward me.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 2, 2011)

This is a cookie-cutter shark, so called because it bites completely circular chunks out of large fish and whales. They have even been known to bite chunks in softer parts of submarines and boats, causing extensive damage.






I presume that picture is okay to post, I'm sure we've all seen dead fish.


----------



## -42- (Mar 2, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Fucking cynical and an unfair representation of true cryptozoology.



Chill. If you watch the entire episode you'll find they do admit that weird and even previously extinct species are found. This is about the more popular and commonly exploited myths. Stuff that you see on the "History Channel" all the time these days.

As for cynicism, it's fairly well justified.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm not that fucked about it, its just kinda biased and unfair on those scientists who do actually go out and look for new organisms. Though I agree most well known cryptids are bullshit.


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 3, 2011)

Daemoniac said:


> Tassy Tigers aren't mythical... Just extinct...



no, tazzys aren't officially extinct. sightings of them are noted even today. but again, no definitive proof. and they are trying to breed/clone it again as well. 




and not extinct, but a newly discovered breed of snake:
Trimeresurus gumprechti








and i will consider this a mythical fish, as not too much is known about it, and its quiet rare. not too many people have seen it. you tell me whats more scary about it. its teeth? its size? or how this is the african piranha with its own sadistic side:


----------



## fuzzboy (Mar 3, 2011)

It's a goliath tiger fish. I dunno why you'd consider it "mythical", since it's quite documented.


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 3, 2011)

fuzzboy said:


> It's a goliath tiger fish. I dunno why you'd consider it "mythical", since it's quite documented.



going by the locals in the mid and sourthern africa, where the fish resides come across one once every 2 or 3 generation, or unless they are eaten by one, they have their info based on folklore surrounding the fish. so if anything, it would be a 'living myth'.


----------



## Hollowman (Mar 3, 2011)

I like the Manticore




The Chimera




Tiamat




and last but not least Godzilla




as for extinct... the meg wins


----------



## scherzo1928 (Mar 3, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> and not extinct, but a newly discovered breed of snake:
> Trimeresurus gumprechti


 
That's one badass looking snake. I think I would gladly hug a cobra before going near one of those. I mean... look at it:






Also, after looking for pics of the snake, I found a couple of weird looking animals. None are mythical or anything, but are weird ass mofos.

snakefish:




Giant Isopod:



http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_MLxiBMONdQY/SZA7vIt0sEI/AAAAAAAAMN0/lngiQZDCcds/s1600-h/3.jpg 

Star nosed mole:




http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_MLxiBMONdQY/SZA7S5QkzAI/AAAAAAAAMNk/9rxq57b6IAE/s1600-h/5.jpg 
(i know, wtf)

Giant leaf-tailed gecko:


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 3, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> no, tazzys aren't officially extinct. sightings of them are noted even today. but again, no definitive proof. and they are trying to breed/clone it again as well.


 
It's officially classed as extinct, no sightings hae been proven.


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 3, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> That's one badass looking snake. I think I would gladly hug a cobra before going near one of those. I mean... look at it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




snakeheads are fucking insane monsterous fishes! we have them invading north american waters, and that is not a good thing! these things eat anything and everything in their path and since there are no real challenge for them, they can exist easily in waters. plus, they also can survive out of water for 3 days. rumor has it that they can slither like snakes and eat small dogs of children, but thats not true. yes, they can survive out of water, and slither like snakes, but their muscles are too weak out of water, so they just slither in one place...

just be glad that we dont have the thai snakeheads here. those things are real man eaters. just insane!

but yeah, the smaller snake heads are already nomming on our fresh water fishes

the only natural predictor that snakeheads would have run away from were the aligator gar, but they were almost entirely killed off even though they didn't harm humans regardless of how big and scary they looked


----------



## heavy7-665 (Mar 3, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> Giant leaf-tailed gecko:



Hai Gaiz!


----------



## Explorer (Mar 3, 2011)

Here's an animal I *wish* was mythical...






The fact that this fish climbed out of the water, rested on the back of the boat for a few minutes, and then waddled back into the water is just a little repulsive to me....


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Mar 3, 2011)

^ That is simply awful. Ugh.

And that green snake is waaaay fucking metal. Snakes are creepy, but somehow intriguing.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 3, 2011)

Explorer said:


> Here's an animal I *wish* was mythical...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And this is why I hate swimming in the ocean. Thanks for the nightmares.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 3, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> Giant leaf-tailed gecko:



Heh, looks like one of the geckos from Super Mario RPG!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Mar 3, 2011)

Explorer said:


>


 
whoa, wtf is that? please tell me it doesnt actually exist...


----------



## CreamedBeef (Mar 3, 2011)

Not exactly mythical, or extinct, but just about the most badass fish in North American fresh waters


----------



## Explorer (Mar 3, 2011)

Adam Of Angels said:


> ^ That is simply awful. Ugh.





gunshow86de said:


> And this is why I hate swimming in the ocean. Thanks for the nightmares.





scherzo1928 said:


> whoa, wtf is that? please tell me it doesnt actually exist...



Would it make it better if I told you that they're trainable if you start at a young age? You need to give them an aquarium which allows them to climb out, of course.











Of course, if you want a pet which is a little more mobile...






...there are other species of fish which are ready and able to be there waiting when you wake up, like a cat sitting patiently by your face. Who could turn away from 15 pounds of love like this?

Still, I'm sorry to admit this... but I'm glad there's not too many of these things walking around my neighborhood...






Thankfully, it's not like the Gates of Hell would *really* open....


----------



## Xaios (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Mettle209 (Mar 3, 2011)

LOL nice and accurately portrayed.


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 4, 2011)

CreamedBeef said:


> Not exactly mythical, or extinct, but just about the most badass fish in North American fresh waters



alligator gars are absolutely beautiful! they were rumored to kill humans due to their massive sizes, and as such, they were almost killed off in the eastern american waters. however, they still reside in sothern amerca in a fairly issolated area...

too bad they are so small in number now, otherwise they could easily have saved the american waters from the nasty snakeheads






Explorer said:


> Thankfully, it's not like the Gates of Hell would *really* open....



believe it or not, but thats actually a real picture. the pic shows a sinkhole in Guatemala city. there have been a few in africa that rip the entire down towns of major cities to shreds as they randomly pop up here and there

heres a link to read up on it:
What Is A Sinkhole?


----------



## Explorer (Mar 4, 2011)

^Yeah, it's absoLUTEly real!

I try to be conscientious and not post fake pics....


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 4, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> alligator gars are absolutely beautiful! they were rumored to kill humans due to their massive sizes, and as such, they were almost killed off in the eastern american waters. however, they still reside in sothern amerca in a fairly issolated area...
> 
> too bad they are so small in number now, otherwise they could easily have saved the american waters from the nasty snakeheads


 
It's been proved they're not as agressive as first believed; if anything they're quite shy of humans. The attacks are more likely to have come from the animal the fish gets its name from.


----------



## Hollowman (Mar 4, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> Giant leaf-tailed gecko:



He just saved a bunch of money by switching to Geico...


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 4, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> It's been proved they're not as agressive as first believed; if anything they're quite shy of humans. The attacks are more likely to have come from the animal the fish gets its name from.



well, that is part of the reason. the other reason is that whenever people caught them on their fishing lines, these monsterously strong fish often times either capesided the boat, or took the fishers down with them to the bottom of the lake. or, they just came up for air and accidentally the fishers boats were in the way...

people are really stupid. its kinda like people going out to kill all stingrays after steve irvin died. kill the human for killing other humans, not the animals for self-defense


----------



## Encephalon5 (Mar 4, 2011)

I like Manticores. Metal.


----------



## Randy (Mar 4, 2011)

Explorer said:


> Here's an animal I *wish* was mythical...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 4, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> or, they just came up for air and accidentally the fishers boats were in the way...


 

Wait... what?

The alligator gar is a _fish,_ right? What am I missing?


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 4, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Wait... what?
> 
> The alligator gar is a _fish,_ right? What am I missing?



some fishes come to the surface to breath


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 4, 2011)

Many fish particularly those adapted to live in stagnant swamp water breathe air, as the water they live in could lack the oxygen needed to breathe through gills.

EDIT - Did a quick look up, turns out thats not why the alligator gar 'breathes' air though some fish do for that reason. It's actually because its buoyancy bladder is connected to its throat.


----------



## Meatbucket (Mar 4, 2011)

I was gunna post a picture of a woman playing an ERG, but it's too mythical to even find a picture of that.


----------



## Psychobuddy (Mar 4, 2011)

^your right, I looked for one.

Elusive girl is elusive.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 4, 2011)

They say no mortal have ever seen her in the flesh and lived.


----------



## Psychobuddy (Mar 4, 2011)

^The rumors are true, I've only ever seen one in my dreams.

Edit: She really doesn't like her pinky...


----------



## Hollowman (Mar 7, 2011)

these also breathe air.





for those who never seen one it is an Arapaima.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 7, 2011)

How about giant Frogs/Toads with swords?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 7, 2011)

Mekong Giant Catfish, related to the candiru which is that little fellow known to crawl up a urethra.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 7, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Mekong Giant Catfish, related to the candiru which is that little fellow known to crawl up a urethra.



Certainly wouldn't want THAT crawling up my urethra.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Mar 7, 2011)

Check this out. A 12 year old boy with his father and a expert hunter I think shot this.






That is a freak of nature right there!


----------



## Xaios (Mar 7, 2011)

That... is a big pig.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## soliloquy (Mar 7, 2011)

Xiphos68 said:


> Check this out. A 12 year old boy with his father and a expert hunter I think shot this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



there are lots of stories on those giant pigs. some of the ones that discovery channel tackled came up as 'photoshopped' or something. but giant pigs do exist. mainly in the wilderness of the russian forests, or random forests of America...


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 7, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> no, tazzys aren't officially extinct. sightings of them are noted even today. but again, no definitive proof. and they are trying to breed/clone it again as well.





vampiregenocide said:


> It's officially classed as extinct, no sightings hae been proven.



 with Ross... They've been officially extinct for nearly three decades now, with no actual confirmed sightings for over seventy years.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Mar 9, 2011)

Check out this article. This is one big fish. 
Cryptomundo » Man-Eating Catfish

EDIT: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-Shark-bitten-nearly-half-BIGGER-monster.html

Little Megalodon?


----------



## Opeth666 (Mar 9, 2011)

Xiphos68 said:


> Check out this article. This is one big fish.
> Cryptomundo » Man-Eating Catfish



my dad told me he knew this welder once who work on the dam at Smith mountain lake in bedford virginia and he has to go under water to repair something and he kept getting bumped and turned to see a few fish that were around his size and bigger swimming by him...he soon quit that job


----------



## Xiphos68 (Mar 9, 2011)

Opeth666 said:


> my dad told me he knew this welder once who work on the dam at Smith mountain lake in bedford virginia and he has to go under water to repair something and he kept getting bumped and turned to see a few fish that were around his size and bigger swimming by him...he soon quit that job





Good for him! I would too!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 10, 2011)

Xiphos68 said:


> Check out this article. This is one big fish.
> Cryptomundo » Man-Eating Catfish
> 
> EDIT: Great White Shark bitten nearly in half by an even BIGGER monster | Mail Online
> ...


 
That whale shark is not fully grown, they get bigger.







As for the great white, they are perfectly capable of getting 20ft and bigger. There used to be a lot of big ones around but with increased fishing their numbers have decreased, and a lot of the big ones have since died off.


This is a goonch catfish. Rumour has it they get larger, around 15-20ft and have killed people.


----------

